# New Partner App looks a lot like Lyft



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Or is it just me?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

This is the first time I've driven since the update and I have to say it's very annoying. You have to slide down the info to keep most of the map up and running and I can't find a way to get rid of this last trip info. Too much real estate taking up on my screen. What the hell Uber


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I would agree. I'm not a huge fan of the update. As far as usability goes, its not that good. Too much second guessing is needed by the driver.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

R44KDEN said:


> I would agree. I'm not a huge fan of the update. As far as usability goes, its not that good. Too much second guessing is needed by the driver.


Agreed!


----------



## cleaningman (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't find a way to get rid of the last trip info bar either....what a dumb idea to have that info on the screen after the trip is completed.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Good to know I'm not the only one that is annoyed by the last trip info blocking 25% of the screen. Make it an option instead!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

The update is clumsy, and has been a pain in the buttinski. Tonight I drove around (mid trip) with no streets, nothing but a blank checkboard and my car floating within it. Thank goodness for Waze. LOL.


----------



## cleaningman (Aug 18, 2014)

I noticed last night that there is a tiny "x" in the upper right portion of the pop up now, allowing you to eliminate the last fare details always being on the bottom portion of the screen.


----------



## TulsaTime88 (Aug 13, 2015)

cleaningman said:


> I noticed last night that there is a tiny "x" in the upper right portion of the pop up now, allowing you to eliminate the last fare details always being on the bottom portion of the screen.


I saw the X too. But it took about a 100 taps on it to finally close the pop up.


----------



## cleaningman (Aug 18, 2014)

TulsaTime88 said:


> I saw the X too. But it took about a 100 taps on it to finally close the pop up.


Haha - I think I got it down to only a couple dozen taps.


----------

